# plastisol heat transfer blank paper



## towniebug (Mar 28, 2008)

I have my own line of t-shirts and have decided to go tagless and would prefer to print my own lables...preferably 100 per sheet (perforated). Is there a supplier for this item? Also, I specialize in name dropping and would like to print an inventory of my standard designs on T-shirts and press the names on that correspond with the order. The paper and process is primarily what I'm looking for. Thank you for any direction you can give me.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't believe there is, but you could start one. There use to be a sponsor on this page the printed labels. I couldn't find her link on the left side of this webpage. 

You could buy Transfer paper for light and dark garments, print your info and heat press them.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You can order from anyone who produces transfers just be careful to avoid anyone charging gang fees or they'll eat you alive.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is no perforated plastisol transfer paper. You'll have to cut them the ole fashion way; with scissors.

silkscreensupplies.com: The Leading Silk Screening Site on the Net and Custom Screen Printed Heat Transfers, Digital Transfers, DTG, Banners, Signs, and more! | Ace Transfer Company are two of several shops that sell the paper.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Why not call someone like Ace Transfer and tell them what you're trying to do. Maybe they can offer a solution. They can always make labels using Plastisol Transfer paper, and you could cut them into labels with a Paper cutter. 

All you have to do is create the artwork, includes lines either solid or dashed, and send them the artwork to screen print on Transfer Paper. 

You could do that with Vinyl too.


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

the other day at office depot they had a little paper cutter. The one where a blade is on a track.

It came with a different cutting head for making perforations. A spiked wheel.

Of course at that point you may as well just cut them all the way.


----------

